# Willhound's Woodpiles



## Willhound (Nov 20, 2005)

It's great to be using the new forum. Nice work Craig.

Here are some shots of my wood piles. The first is the one that is conveniently located right outside the door in my driveway. The second is my wood shed and the back yard pile. Woodshed is way too small, ,but tarps are cheaper than building materials ;-)

The first close-up shows the 1/2 cord of white cedar slabs that my buddy gave me the other day for kindling. The second close-up shows some of the different wood I've got. The 2x4's came from a local lumber mill and are the cut-off ends from when they trim the lumber to size. Most of these are 16 to  18" long and up to about two years ago, if you knew the right people at the mill you could haul these away by the truckload for free!
Unfortunately they figured out that they were worth something, and now they are all trucked to another mill where they are finger-jointed into lumber.
The large logs on the lower left are from a log house that I helped a buddy dismantle. They are tamarack (I think a lot of our friends to the south call it larch), and hard as iron. This wood is over 200 years old, because we know the house was built in 1911 and some of the larger logs had well over 100 rings in them, so over 100 years old for the tree, and then almost another 100 sitting in the house. Burns really well and hot, so I only use it sparingly and mixed into the birch I have.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 20, 2005)

Here's the last close-up.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 20, 2005)

OK, yes the photos are in the opposite order than I described them. Just learned that the software "bumps" the first shot down when you upload more than one, so in future I'll remember to upload them in the opposite order.


----------



## Willhound (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Dylan, that cardboard idea is a good one. Tarps are new anyway, but I like the idea of having them last longer. We've had an unbeleivably beautiful fall, and there really isn't much snow yet. We usually have over a foot on the ground by now. Snow melt usually isn't a big problem either, at least not until April.....


----------

